

Ask HN: Question about Sparknotes and book royalties - aorshan

I have a question about the website sparknotes.com. For anyone that isn't familiar it is a website that summarizes and analyzes popular books. It is usually used by high school and college students to avoid reading assignments. Does a website like that have to pay royalties to the publishing companies of those books? If so, how much money are we talking about?
======
jasondrowley
While this is not the case with all the books they summarize, most of them are
out of copyright. As for the new(er) books on the site, I don't know.

Out of interest, what prompts the question?

~~~
aorshan
I have 4 chapters of physics to read tonight.

